# Federal 20 ga. 3" 1.5 oz. #7's



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 24, 2014)

This load is now over $20 a box if they have it in stock. Last year I was buying it for $14 a box.  Dunn's Sporting Good still has it for $16.89 a box. I'm pretty sure this is last years stock and the price will go up once a new order comes in.  I just ordered 15 boxes and shipping was $16.90 UPS.  Buy it while you can.

https://www.shopdunns.com/products/shotgun_shells/91/1/


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for this info.


----------



## insanehunter (Jan 29, 2014)

thanks gota get some !  what gun and choke u use? I got a 20 ga 870 youth ssx choke it shoot decent but not as good as others I have seen on here may try another choke


----------



## coonhunter1985 (Jan 30, 2014)

I bought the federal hw #6 at gander mtn This past weekend for 14.99 a box


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 31, 2014)

insanehunter said:


> thanks gota get some !  what gun and choke u use? I got a 20 ga 870 youth ssx choke it shoot decent but not as good as others I have seen on here may try another choke



Benelli M2 160's with a Trulock choke made for this load.  My next M2 will have a Sumtoy.  It's in the works now.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 31, 2014)

coonhunter1985 said:


> I bought the federal hw #6 at gander mtn This past weekend for 14.99 a box



Did they have #7's?


----------



## Brad (Jan 31, 2014)

The gander mountain here had the 7's but they were 22 dollars and they only had three boxes on the shelf so I bought them all. Even at 22 dollars it is still the cheapest expense in turkey hunting.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brad said:


> Even at 22 dollars it is still the cheapest expense in turkey hunting.



I agree!


----------



## coonhunter1985 (Feb 1, 2014)

Didn't ser the sevens or would have bought them


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 2, 2014)

I picked up the last 3 boxes at the Lawrenceville BPS today at $20.49 apiece... makes me kick myself for not grabbing the 6 boxes last year I found at $14 and some change per box


----------



## Buck Dropper (Feb 3, 2014)

I've been wanting to get some for years, and have never found it in stock anywhere around, and the only places I saw that had it in stock online last year, the shipping was ridiculous. I've always heard it's the best load for a 20, so I'd like to try it.


----------



## Tom Talker (Feb 4, 2014)

No better load for a 20 guage. I bought 15 boxes last year when they had the rebate going. Ended up paying about $12.50 per box. Matched with Sumtoy choke not a better 20 guage combo. Rolled a big gobbler at 42 yards last year, dead as a hammer


----------



## frankwright (Feb 4, 2014)

I think they have a $10 rebate on two boxes starting February 15.
I saw it in the Cabela's Turkey catalog I got today in the mail.


----------



## sman (Feb 5, 2014)

Bass pro was $20. $18 for 2 3/4".


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 11, 2014)

sman said:


> Bass pro was $20. $18 for 2 3/4".



I picked up a couple of boxes at Bass Pro the other day.  Got 2 3/4 inch.  See how it will do for my daughter at under 30yds.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 11, 2014)

frankwright said:


> I think they have a $10 rebate on two boxes starting February 15.
> I saw it in the Cabela's Turkey catalog I got today in the mail.



hadn't seen the rebate.  Anybody got a link?


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 11, 2014)

Gaswamp said:


> hadn't seen the rebate.  Anybody got a link?



Only saw #6 shot listed in the Cabelas catalog. Didn't see the rebate.


----------



## Hard Hat (Feb 11, 2014)

Just checked Federal's website and nothing is posted about a rebate on their HW.  I do know HeviShot runs a promotion this time of year.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 15, 2014)

Gaswamp said:


> hadn't seen the rebate.  Anybody got a link?



I haven't seen a rebate either.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 15, 2014)

Dunn's is out of stock. I hope they keep the same price once they stock back-up


----------



## Gobbler521 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Hoarding*

Seriously. How many boxes of ammo do you need to hunt turkeys? People hoarding ammo they will never use up. This is why half of us others can never find ammo and why the price is so dang high. People selfishly buying up every box they see. That is all. Happy Huntin!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 15, 2014)

Gobbler521 said:


> Seriously. How many boxes of ammo do you need to hunt turkeys? People hoarding ammo they will never use up. This is why half of us others can never find ammo and why the price is so dang high. People selfishly buying up every box they see. That is all. Happy Huntin!



I posted where you could find it and at the cheapest price. Quit whinning and go buy some!


----------



## goblr77 (Feb 15, 2014)

Gobbler521 said:


> Seriously. How many boxes of ammo do you need to hunt turkeys? People hoarding ammo they will never use up. This is why half of us others can never find ammo and why the price is so dang high. People selfishly buying up every box they see. That is all. Happy Huntin!



It's not being selfish. It's called being prepared. If Federal stops making this ammo I won't be hunting with a 20 gauge because I don't hand load and you never can tell what's going on with Environ-metal's products. If you find something that shoots to your liking you better stock up. Look what happened with Hevishot in the 12 gauge offerings. They keep messing around with the components and patterns are getting worse every year. Their prices are still rising though. Guess what, I stocked up several years ago with the good lots of 3.5" 6s, 7s, & Mag Blends and haven't bought any more since. I'm prepared.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 15, 2014)

goblr77 said:


> It's not being selfish. It's called being prepared. If Federal stops making this ammo I won't be hunting with a 20 gauge because I don't hand load and you never can tell what's going on with Environ-metal's products. If you find something that shoots to your liking you better stock up. Look what happened with Hevishot in the 12 gauge offerings. They keep messing around with the components and patterns are getting worse every year. Their prices are still rising though. Guess what, I stocked up several years ago with the good lots of 3.5" 6s, 7s, & Mag Blends and haven't bought any more since. I'm prepared.



Great point Goblr77.  Not having to worry about or trying to find ammo sure is nice.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 15, 2014)

Kinda like the hoarders with 22 caliber bullets.  Why?   I have killed several turkeys in my days, and have been on hunts with other folks that have killed turkeys out to 40 yards, and they were using the old Remington Nitros in 6 shot, also i had an 870 that absolutely loved Federal premium 4's, but that's the only shot that patterned good with it.  I also remember when 10 to 15 pellets to the head and neck area were suffecient to kill a tom out to 40 yards.  have they become that much tougher?  My neighbor kills longbeards every yr and he shoots a full choke with the old Winchester gray box 5's.  He always says that he don't need a shell that costs 5 or 6 bucks each to kill a turkey. And if you have to shoot em at 50 yards or more, you need to stop and work on calling, and concealment.  His words not mine, but he backs it up every yr.

Just don't get the whole "i gotta have 1000 boxes of shells" deal.


----------



## mauser64 (Feb 15, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Kinda like the hoarders with 22 caliber bullets.  Why?   I have killed several turkeys in my days, and have been on hunts with other folks that have killed turkeys out to 40 yards, and they were using the old Remington Nitros in 6 shot, also i had an 870 that absolutely loved Federal premium 4's, but that's the only shot that patterned good with it.  I also remember when 10 to 15 pellets to the head and neck area were suffecient to kill a tom out to 40 yards.  have they become that much tougher?  My neighbor kills longbeards every yr and he shoots a full choke with the old Winchester gray box 5's.  He always says that he don't need a shell that costs 5 or 6 bucks each to kill a turkey. And if you have to shoot em at 50 yards or more, you need to stop and work on calling, and concealment.  His words not mine, but he backs it up every yr
> Just don't get the whole "i gotta have 1000 boxes of shells" deal.



Amen! I love those HW 7's but I'm tired of it being a competition to see how many and how quick the stuff can be bought up. I call my turkeys in to shotgun range so I think I'll just use heavy dove loads this year and do just as well.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 15, 2014)

mauser64 said:


> Amen! I love those HW 7's but I'm tired of it being a competition to see how many and how quick the stuff can be bought up. I call my turkeys in to shotgun range so I think I'll just use heavy dove loads this year and do just as well.



I can find 5 sites on the internet that are selling them right now not to mention the stores that have them on the shelves.  Turkey ammo is seasonal.  If you buy them in January-March every year you won't have any problems.


----------



## mauser64 (Feb 15, 2014)

Lol, I think we had this same discussion last year!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 15, 2014)

mauser64 said:


> Lol, I think we had this same discussion last year!



We did!  You will have a hard time finding them once turkey season starts. Like I said they are seasonal.  The ones complaining about the price are the same ones I told last year to buy them for $14 a box.  I won't be paying $20 a box nor will my friends or family.


----------



## mauser64 (Feb 15, 2014)

I keep an eye out for em year round.   Don't mind paying for the shells if and when I find them. I just can't make myself pay more for shipping than for the product from online sources. I think what irritates me more than anything is that I know I don't need them to kill a turkey but I still want them because I like the way they shoot.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 15, 2014)

mauser64 said:


> I keep an eye out for em year round.   Don't mind paying for the shells if and when I find them. I just can't make myself pay more for shipping than for the product from online sources. I think what irritates me more than anything is that I know I don't need them to kill a turkey but I still want them because I like the way they shoot.



I totally understand about the shipping.  That's the reason I buy so many boxes at one time.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Feb 15, 2014)

*Thanks again....*



01Foreman400 said:


> We did!  You will have a hard time finding them once turkey season starts. Like I said they are seasonal.  The ones complaining about the price are the same ones I told last year to buy them for $14 a box.  I won't be paying $20 a box nor will my friends or family.



Got me several more boxes....  Got enough to last me and the boys about 5 seasons now, if we get our limits with one shot each .


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 16, 2014)

I've got a few boxes saved up. Hopefully I'll be ready for the great turkey apocalypse this Spring!


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Feb 16, 2014)

sportsman guide has them for $16.39 non-member price now. I bought 10 boxes. Had a free shipping coupon. you can google coupons and find them. good luck


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 16, 2014)

Saw them for $27 a box...


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 17, 2014)

yellowhammer73 said:


> sportsman guide has them for $16.39 non-member price now. I bought 10 boxes. Had a free shipping coupon. you can google coupons and find them. good luck



They are now out-of-stock.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 17, 2014)

Gaswamp said:


> hadn't seen the rebate.  Anybody got a link?



http://www.cabelas.com/assets/pdfs/federal_14rebate_5-31-14.pdf


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 17, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/assets/pdfs/federal_14rebate_5-31-14.pdf



thanks


----------



## kiltman (Feb 18, 2014)

I have seen the 3 inch #6's and 2 3/4" #7's.  How's the performance with these?


----------



## mauser64 (Feb 18, 2014)

I shot some of the 6's this weekend. The do fine, pattern is not as dense as the 7's obviously but they will kill a turkey just as dead as anything. Have not shot the 2 3/4 7's. I'm sure they will do just fine too at traditional turkey ranges.


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 18, 2014)

mauser64 said:


> I shot some of the 6's this weekend. The do fine, pattern is not as dense as the 7's obviously but they will kill a turkey just as dead as anything. Have not shot the 2 3/4 7's. I'm sure they will do just fine too at traditional turkey ranges.



It's good to hear about the 6s.
I've 7 boxes of each 6 and 7s so 7 will be first and 6 will be reserve should they just stop making them period. It's better to be stocked up, look at they guys who wish they could get a hold of extended range 6s for there 12s.


----------



## Highland (Feb 18, 2014)

anyone know how many pellets are in the 3" #7's. HW? Just hate to cut open such a great shell. thanks in advance


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 18, 2014)

Highland said:


> anyone know how many pellets are in the 3" #7's. HW? Just hate to cut open such a great shell. thanks in advance



Roughly 330


----------



## Highland (Feb 18, 2014)

thanks Gut Pile. Just gotta love the way these shoot. So glad that I am leaving that head bustn 12 ga at home for my new 20. come on spring!


----------



## frankwright (Feb 18, 2014)

http://media.midwayusa.com/cms/rebate/2014_2/fedural-turkey-ammo-rebate-2014.pdf

http://www.midwayusa.com/general/rebate/savings-and-spurs-federal-2014-turkey-ammo-rebate


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 3, 2014)

Midway has them on sale for $18.39 a box.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/59...litecontrol-wad-box-of-5?cm_vc=ProductFinding


----------



## MKW (Mar 3, 2014)

I hunt some with a 1936 Fulton 20ga. It has 2&3/4" chambers, so I shoot the 2&3/4" HW 7s in that. The FULL barrel will put up 135-142 at 35yrds. Don't know about the MOD barrel(didn't count), but it would kill at 35 also.

Mike


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 3, 2014)

MKW said:


> I hunt some with a 1936 Fulton 20ga. It has 2&3/4" chambers, so I shoot the 2&3/4" HW 7s in that. The FULL barrel will put up 135-142 at 35yrds. Don't know about the MOD barrel(didn't count), but it would kill at 35 also.
> 
> Mike



Those are some great numbers Mike.

They have the 2 3/4" on sale for $16.59.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/45...-7-heavyweight-shot-box-of-5?cm_vc=OBv1451522


----------



## MKW (Mar 3, 2014)

Yeah, I thought they were really good. I shot at 35yrds because I was used to that being the range for the old double. I'm sure I could push this shell to 40, easily.

Mike


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 3, 2014)

MKW said:


> Yeah, I thought they were really good. I shot at 35yrds because I was used to that being the range for the old double. I'm sure I could push this shell to 40, easily.
> 
> Mike



What numbers are you getting with your SPS-T?


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 3, 2014)

Mike, bought some of the 2 3/4  fed HW #7's for my daughters 20ga  that I sometime borrow (eventhough it will shoot a 3 inchshell).  Was very impressed...144 at 35 yds with trulock choke..  darn near pleasuresome to shoot compared to 12ga 3" or better


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 3, 2014)

Gaswamp said:


> Mike, bought some of the 2 3/4  fed HW #7's for my daughters 20ga  that I sometime borrow (eventhough it will shoot a 3 inchshell).  Was very impressed...144 at 35 yds with trulock choke..  darn near pleasuresome to shoot compared to 12ga 3" or better



Is there a big difference in recoil between the 2 3/4" and 3"?


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 3, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> Is there a big difference in recoil between the 2 3/4" and 3"?



Darryl, don't say this is the gospel but think I read that a 20ga. 2 3/4" was about 40% lighter recoil than 3"
And I carry a 16 ga which also shoots 2 3/4.  I was patterning it and the 20 yesterday and truly believe I could have shot doves with the 2 3/4 loads all afternoon without my jaw and shoulder falling off...course that would have been some expensive shooting between the federal hw's on the 20ga and the Nitros on the 16ga


----------



## MKW (Mar 3, 2014)

180+ consistently with the SSX. 

Mike


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 3, 2014)

Darryl, Here is the link...over 40% actually
http://www.federalpremium.com/news/ammunition_awards.aspx


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 3, 2014)

MKW said:


> 180+ consistently with the SSX.
> 
> Mike



Hope mine puts up some numbers close to that.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 3, 2014)

wish I could try that choke on the 20


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 3, 2014)

Gaswamp said:


> Darryl, Here is the link...over 40% actually
> http://www.federalpremium.com/news/ammunition_awards.aspx



Thanks.  That's a no brainer for my kids then.  I'll buy a couple of boxes for them.


----------



## MKW (Mar 3, 2014)

That's the best patterning "out of the box" gun that I have ever shot. Did nothing to it...screwed the choke in, shot it, and was blown away. Lucky, I guess.

Mike


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 3, 2014)

BTW MKW do you mount 2 reflex sites on the Fulton, one for each barrel.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 3, 2014)

MKW said:


> That's the best patterning "out of the box" gun that I have ever shot. Did nothing to it...screwed the choke in, shot it, and was blown away. Lucky, I guess.
> 
> Mike



Mines at my gunsmith now getting a trigger job.


----------



## MKW (Mar 3, 2014)

Gaswamp said:


> BTW MKW do you mount 2 reflex sites on the Fulton, one for each barrel.



LOL...nope, that's why I didn't shoot it a whole lot while patterning, cause there's really nothing that I can, or am willing to do to it. It's in great shape and I ain't messing with it. It does shoot really close to POA with both barrels, but that's pretty common with old, well built doubles.






Mike


----------

